# Perdido Key Beach



## Maine-ah (Dec 27, 2012)

Folks,

What kind of species can I chase on perdido key beach and what size rod would be best to pack?

fly recommendations?

I will be there the 1st week in april.

Thanks,
maine-ah


----------

